# Wiring + Electro-toys!!



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Well... after a little shopping spree last weekend, I came home with some goodies for the Gheener.  (Deep Breath)

Hummingbird 525 fishfinder
Minn-Kota Endura 30lb. trolling motor
Nav. lights
Powerblock
Wiring
Surgical Tubing (thanks to my work... shhhh  :-X)
and all the assorted hardwear/connections. 

I built a trolling motor mount out already and stained it/mounted it.  
Tomorrow I will finish building the mini-console that will hold the nav light switch, Power block, and fishfinder.  Wiring will be run through some surgitube for waterproofing and will be building a battery holder up front.  PICS TO FOLLOW!!!!   

Oh and I just recieved my bow bag and rod holders from Cabela's.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Stick how does the surgical tubing hold up to UV? Does it get brittle?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Will be interesting to see your version I am also wiring a 'Noe but I will be using Weather-tite Flexable conduit ... Going as Mil.spec as humanly possible I build my own custom Terminal Blocks out of Delrin 
Also have some 6061 T4 ? Items I Fabricated ( Dont have it in my hands) That has to go to the Powder Coater Then get installed ...

Only want to do this once
Dave


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Welllllll....... the wiring project is done, for now. Surgical tubing didn't work out like I planned. It is not big enough to fit all the wires through together so I'll have to go back to the board on that.  Everything is installed though, but it needs to be refined a bit. However I'm out of time for this week as I'm leaving tomorrow after work for a long weekend of camping and will be taking the Gheenoe along with us for some testing! Pics Soon!


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Didn't someone on the site show how to twist the wires tight with a drill a long time back?


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> Didn't someone on the site show how to twist the wires tight with a drill a long time back?[/quote
> 
> This is a good idea, however, you could break the wires inside the insulation if your not careful.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Twisting wires ... That just don't sound right ... 
Dave


----------



## wiggles6983 (May 5, 2007)

I used 3/4 schedule 20 pvc for conduit... cheap, and it works well.

not to give away all my secrets, but dental floss and shop vac...

have a friend hold the shop vac at one end of the conduit (as close as possible to get the best suction through it. then take the dental floss and feed it into the other end and let the shop vac suck it down to the other end. lastly, when you pull your wires tie string to it so you will have another pull line when you need it (just remember to replace it).


----------



## el_scorcho (Oct 23, 2008)

Drill twist is a great trick!


----------

